# Disturbance at performance of “Fiddler” in Baltimore.



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 15, 2018)

At intermission, a man reportedly stood up and shouted “heil Hitler! Heil Trump!” While giving the Nazi salute. 
http://www.baltimoresun.com/entertainment/bs-md-ci-hippodrome-20181114-story.html


----------



## Amiers (Nov 15, 2018)

Never a dull moment. Wonder if the place has a bar.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2018)

Not to minimize either the disrespect and potential for violence of this incident, but...
I wonder if the twisted mind who did this was actually anti-semitic and pro-Trump. It seems equally likely that this was a an equally twisted mind's attempt at satire.

Either way it brings to mind the importance of having a plan to deal with an audience disruption. Do you have security? If you don't how would you deal with a disruption? What would happen if this happened during a show and not during intermission? Do you stop the show? What are your procedures?


----------



## Van (Nov 15, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> Not to minimize either the disrespect and potential for violence of this incident, but...
> I wonder if the twisted mind who did this was actually anti-semitic and pro-Trump. It seems equally likely that this was a an equally twisted mind's attempt at satire.
> 
> Either way it brings to mind the importance of having a plan to deal with an audience disruption. Do you have security? If you don't how would you deal with a disruption? What would happen if this happened during a show and not during intermission? Do you stop the show? What are your procedures?



I'd close the house doors and allow the audience to deal with him.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 15, 2018)

Little weird to pay for a ticket to do this but not stick around long enough to get your photo in the news.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2018)

MNicolai said:


> Little weird to pay for a ticket to do this but not stick around long enough to get your photo in the news.


Exactly... it seems like someone who is actually pro-hatred would only do this for the publicity, which they didn't really get. They would bring 10 friends and have a march out front and get the TV news coverage. Why would you sit through half the show to just get thrown out with no real coverage. All of which makes me wonder if it's a really bad attempt at Satire.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 15, 2018)

"Springtime for Donald in Florida".......

Couldn't resist.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 15, 2018)

We’re living in a post-satire world so it’s nearly impossible to tell from the information available.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 16, 2018)

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...-heil-hitler-heil-trump-during-fiddler-on-the


> The man who yelled “Heil Hitler, Heil Trump,” during a theater performance of "Fiddler on the Roof" this week reportedly said he made the statements because the production reminded him of his hatred of President Trump.
> 
> Anthony M. Derlunas II, 58, told Baltimore Police that he yelled the slogans because the final scene before intermission reminded him of how much he despises the president, according to The New York Times.


----------



## jayvee (Nov 16, 2018)

MNicolai said:


> https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...-heil-hitler-heil-trump-during-fiddler-on-the


NYT article also says that he told the police he had been drinking heavily that day. What a shock.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/15/theater/fiddler-on-the-roof-heil-hitler-heil-trump.html


----------



## Amiers (Nov 16, 2018)

Lol called it.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m not surprised it was a prank, but it just as easily could have been real. Either way it creates a potentially dangerous situation.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 16, 2018)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I’m not surprised it was a prank, but it just as easily could have been real. Either way it creates a potentially dangerous situation.



Yep and again it's a great object lesson for all of us to stop and consider what we would do in our space if a similar disruption developed.


----------



## Van (Nov 16, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> Yep and again it's a great object lesson for all of us to stop and consider what we would do in our space if a similar disruption developed.


 
I'd still close the doors and let the Audience deal with him...AND the people who open candy wrappers.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 16, 2018)

The Hill said:


> The Times noted that Derlunas also claimed that the anger directed at him after he shouted the slogans was because of what he claimed must be a high number of Trump supporters at the show.



I think it's exactly the opposite: they thought *he was* a Trump supporter.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 16, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> I think it's exactly the opposite: they thought *he was* a Trump supporter.



Then this makes our Shouter the 'disrupter in chief'?


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 17, 2018)

Loosely related, I've been watching a lot of American Horror Story lately. In testament to my low moral fiber I've been tempted to proclaim "Hail Satan" at random times throughout the day.


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah yes... Politics- The fine art of convincing a large group of people, who basically want the same things out of life, that they are actually two groups of people who are diametrically opposed and should hate each other's guts! 
I have little use for any of them on either side. People pay to escape all of that and be entertained. Probably nothing new, after all, Lincoln was shot dead in a theater watching a play. Still, my disgust at someone who robbed the audience of their chance to be entertained, to fill his own sick needs, is boundless.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 18, 2018)

JD said:


> Ah yes... Politics- The fine art of convincing a large group of people, who basically want the same things out of life, that they are actually two groups of people who are diametrically opposed and should hate each other's guts!
> I have little use for any of them on either side. People pay to escape all of that and be entertained. Probably nothing new, after all, Lincoln was shot dead in a theater watching a play. Still, my disgust at someone who robbed the audience of their chance to be entertained, to fill his own sick needs, is boundless.


*@JD* I hear what you're saying, and I don't disagree, but take relief in coming here to *@dvsDave* 's Control Booth where I'm pleased to say I'm rarely reminded of Trump TV, his opposites, and "_those_" meddlesome Russians. I'll admit *@MNicolai* still has me caught between chortling and guffawing with his explanations of the bogus U.S. flags included with the fake "Trumpy Bears" on Amazon and contemplating demanding money back from France. 
*Thanks for the entertainment.* 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 18, 2018)

JD said:


> Ah yes... Politics- The fine art of convincing a large group of people, who basically want the same things out of life, that they are actually two groups of people who are diametrically opposed and should hate each other's guts!


No.

Politics is the name for how two large groups of people who have fundamentally differing worldviews manage to get along without killing one another over it, the majority of the time.

As for "convincing them they are opposed"... no, they're really opposed, and they've largely self-organized into groups that think roughly the same way.


----------



## JD (Nov 19, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> No.
> 
> Politics is the name for how two large groups of people who have fundamentally differing worldviews manage to get along without killing one another over it, the majority of the time.
> 
> As for "convincing them they are opposed"... no, they're really opposed, and they've largely self-organized into groups that think roughly the same way.



I would disagree Jay. I have friends on the left and friends on the right. If you sit down for a meal and chat, they all want the same things. They love their kids, like to play sports, and some EVEN like the same food! Hard to tell them apart unless the specter of the "P" word comes up! We are all one big "party" called the human race. It isn't until we are "taught" to think in opposing views that we suddenly don't like each other. Take the DNA or blood from someone on the left and compare it to someone on the right. Same stuff! So, I point this out, and that's kind of the end of it. I would far rather talk about equipment and shows!


----------



## tdtastic (Nov 19, 2018)

that dude is sooooo lucky that Patti Lupone wasn't in this production....she woulda shut that mess down and fast.


----------



## Chase P. (Nov 22, 2018)

MNicolai said:


> Little weird to pay for a ticket to do this but not stick around long enough to get your photo in the news.



Have you seen the show? Avoiding the top of Act II can cause some pretty extreme behavior. That ten minute long stinker of a scene was when I used to take naps when I was on tour with Fiddler.


----------

